# trail camera question



## Graybeard (Aug 17, 2017)

I have an older Moultrie D-40 trail camera that doesn't take pictures anymore. I can turn it on and set the time and date which it keeps perfectly, the laser works to set it up but I have no pictures. I've switched data cards but still nothing. It won't work manually either. My hunch is the shutter is broke. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey David. We use some Moultrie cameras for work. Contact them. Depending on how old, you may be able to send it back to them to be checked and maybe fixed. But with the price of new ones, it may be better to just get a new one.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks Eric. I did contact them and still waiting. Because I want to see what's digging in my shed before setting up a trap I did pick up new one. (Tired of live trapping skunks)


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Life expectancy on trail cameras is not great, no matter the brand. Have tried several and all fail way sooner than they should. Ordering 4 - 5 at a time I'm usually lucky to see 50% survive 2 years, but mine stay out year round.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 19, 2017)

Rocky, you were spot on. The reply:

*Joseph* (Pradco Outdoor Brands)

Aug 18, 15:41 CDT

Mr. Fritz,

Unfortunately, we no longer have a repair department due to the costs of repairs being higher than purchasing a new one.


----------

